# How Could They? (long post)



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG that's HORRIBLE! Especially how he reacted and on top of that his call to his boss.... ugh, the nerve of some people!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow thats very upsetting!! Poor baby...That horse is never gonna trust him. You should look online for any organizations that you could call for help or try to get a video of him beating/hitting the horse that yoiu could turn in.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

bdna said:


> I want to know what gives people the right to think that they can 'break' a horse. i don't mean educate, train, help to gain knowledge, i mean BREAK!


ego



bdna said:


> and rang the RSPCA who told me they could do very little.
> i'm still so MAD! HOW can they do that???????
> bdna


lack of funding and lack of government support

Sorry you had to witness that...poor horse.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

rspca, aspca,cspca are pretty much of a joke! sorry to say but it is true, either go to your local police department and make a report or google horse rescues in your area, horse resues tend to bug the police a liitle bit more


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job! I'm glad you stood your ground. You could have turned and walked away ignoring the entire situation...You have principles...  You earn the gold star and a pat on the back from me.

and yes...it toally stinks that the people that are supposed to be able to help, can't.


----------

